# I would like some opinions before I buy please.



## acer (May 18, 2010)

Firstly, I have been reading through the forums for a bit over a month now and have been doing a little bit of research on setting up a SMALL 3-6 gallon SW tank. I know, bigger would be easier to take care of and I could actually get more than one tiny tiny fish, but I'm getting it for my dad's office (I will be cleaning it and everything) and will probably just put in a couple shrimp or a goby if anything other than coral...oh and a turbo snail. 

So, here comes the hard part... deciding which tank to get. I'm stuck between the relatively new Dymax IQ3 (3 gallon) tank and the Fluval Edge 6 gallon tank. I realize that both will require a light modification if/when I attempt growing coral/inverts. With the Dymax it's as easy as buying a different lamp or buy 2 extra LED lamps... with the Fluval is redoing the electrical and installing the mini 10w coralife 50/50 bulb. 

I'm pretty set on 1 of the 2 tanks above, but I'm open to suggestions as I'm also thinking about one of those nano/cubes... but those are a bit big for the little desk space that I have to work with... and also a bit pricey. so if anyone knows of other nice looking pico/nano tanks that are relatively inexpensive (under 120)

The only thing I'm not happy with the Dymax is that it is completely open and if I decide on getting live...moving/jumping livestock the possibility of it jumping out. 

and well... with the Fluval Edge... I like the look, but looking at how it was designed, I don't think it was made for someone interested in cleaning the the tank sides. But, I have seen it done, so I know it is possible.

As of right now... I'm leaning towards the Dymax, only because it will be easier to set up.


Also, if someone can point me in the right direction as to what type of corals will grow well with a 10w 50/50 coralife bulb? and if a powerhead would be needed in such a small tank...do they even make ones low enough?

thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I would be hesitant on either as the volumes are small and things can go wrong very fast.

Have you considered *slightly* larger and go with a Bio Cube 8? You wouldn't need to modify the lighting.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

+1... Your odds of success are MUCH better with an 8g Biocube and it will look nicer and end up being less expensive than modding an inadequate, too small tank...
Unless you're changing tiny water quantities ever day, the swings in params are gonna be tough on anything living in 3 gallons. And you may not think so now, but you will grow to HATE your Edge as you go through the normal and inevitable "stages" a sw tank goes through while maturing...green algae, diatoms, cyano, etc. It will be a nightmare to maintain.
A friend of mine started a 5g SW tank not too long ago and after only a couple of months, he upgraded to 30g, he just couldn't handle the constant attention that the nano needed...

Carmen


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

thanks ameekplec and carmenh

it's a possibility, I will do some research on it and see how others like it. I do like that it is "all in one" and that it has a cover. I'll have to see if I can get someone else in on this gift if I do go with the biocube cause I might as well get the 14 (if there is room on his desk) as it is only 20 dollars more at big al's... but i'll check out other stores in the gta to see if i can get a better price.

the only problem i had with the dymax was that it is relatively new and not many people had it/reviewed it so i wasn't sure about it, but it looked nice, and yeah the lights were my main concern. then with the edge, a lot of people modded the lighting system, then they changed the filter... which would cost about the same as getting a biocube.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I third/fourth going the BioCube route.

1) lighting is better
2) cover reduces evaporation rate
3) cover keeps the fish in and "crap" out

JM2C


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

ok, so i don't have enough room for the 14 gallon. i'd have a triangle of about 2-3 inches hanging off of the desk so I'd rather not. well... i would have room for the 14 gallon but one side would be blocked by a wall and would prefer to put it on an angle. 

looks like I might get the 8 gallon... and with 2 sisters on board shouldn't be too bad getting it ready. :s

right now... i'm just thinking no fish for a while and just have a shrimp, maybe a hermit or a starfish and a couple of turbos..... and coral... probably just zoas, shrooms, feather duster and a toadstool. not all at once of course... I'll probably "finish" setting up everything in December. Will probably be a long process as money will be limiting the progress. 

thanks again. and if anyone has and opinions on what else I could put in the 8 gallon just let me know I'm open to ideas as I'm still new to SW.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

acer said:


> ok, so i don't have enough room for the 14 gallon. i'd have a triangle of about 2-3 inches hanging off of the desk so I'd rather not. well... i would have room for the 14 gallon but one side would be blocked by a wall and would prefer to put it on an angle.
> 
> looks like I might get the 8 gallon... and with 2 sisters on board shouldn't be too bad getting it ready. :s
> 
> ...


If you have patience get some money saved up and wait for a deal on a used setup on aquarium pros.. there is always a nano cube every couple of weeks. I bought everything for my tank used and saved at least 1000 dollars. Just remeber you will most likely need new bulbs on a used setup but ive seen 8 gallon nanos with everything, live rock, corals, fish, and extras for 300 used.. thats what you would pay for just a tank.

Just looking at craigs list, there is a JBJ 12 gallon nano cube DX with built in 3 step filtration and day time and night led night inside canopy if tank, with stand meant for tank
salt water marine test kit
2 big als water change buckets
hydrometer to measure salt
15 lbs of live sand
20 lbs of instant ocean salt
12 lbs of live rock
tomato clownfish
pajama cardinalfish
food, dechloronizer and net

$500.00 firm

or

14gl salt water nano cube...comes with all accessories Plus Live Rock - $200 (Mississauga - Pickup only)
Hi guys,
Just wanted to sell my Nano Cube which is i believe to be 14 gallons. This is a salt water marine setup with 4 pieces of live rock and live sand newly purchased, and comes with all the built in accessories such as the pump (new), the lighting (white and blue) that is at 10k and bio ball and a new heater as well (50 w). This also comes with a new powerhead that swivels and has a gph setting which ill throw in with the sale. The nano cube also comes with a swivel black stand that stands at 3 feet tall.

For serious inquiries only, no low ballers pls.
Contact me on my cell phone for fast results at 647 218 4734...
Thanks
Located in winston churchill and 403 area

this is just two adds, there are alot of deal out there.. also try kijiji

from kijiji

salt water tank jbj nano cube 6
hi im seling a used nano cube 6 galon whit all accessories and stand to start salt water aquarium. Included heater, skimer, cleanig accessories and water tester and 10 pounds of live rock whit sand, price is $250 or best offer

another

View larger image

Date Listed	30-May-10
Last Edited	21-Jun-10
Price	$399.00
Address	Ajax, ON L1S 1X9, Canada
View map

JUST REDUCED!!
JBJ 12 gallon nano cube DX with built in 3 step filtration and day time and night led night inside canopy if tank, with stand meant for tank
salt water marine test kit
2 big als water change buckets
hydrometer to measure salt
15 lbs of live sand
20 lbs of instant ocean salt
12 lbs of live rock
tomato clownfish
pajama cardinalfish
food, dechloronizer and net
EVERYTHING YOU NEED!
Please ask for Keith


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

thanks cablemike
the 14 g one sounds perfect... if only it was an 8 g..

the others, I'd rather not get ones with fish or coral set up... and the 6 g jbj is expensive, if i can get an 8 g for 150

but thanks, I do have time... until the last week of august to get it set up before I go camping and can leave the tank to cycle while I'm away.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

if you decide to buy a biocube brand new, get it from the states.

i was looking at the 29g biocube here, and it was 470 at big als. At petsmart in the states, the price was 299!!!!!!!!!!

That's a whopping 36.382978723% discount off the canadian Price!!!

Factor in the tax, which is wayyyyy less in the states. but add some FX onto it, and its still a screaming deal to buy it in hte states!


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> if you decide to buy a biocube brand new, get it from the states.
> 
> i was looking at the 29g biocube here, and it was 470 at big als. At petsmart in the states, the price was 299!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I was actually thinking about getting one from the states, if I went new. I got confused with the bigals pricing and noticed the same thing (didn't notice I was looking at the US site and not the Canadian one).


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

When buying used, make sure you're getting what you're expecting. Often, some sellers will be ignorant on provide important details, intentional or not, and could become a major inconvenience for buyers.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

acer said:


> Thanks for that, I was actually thinking about getting one from the states, if I went new. I got confused with the bigals pricing and noticed the same thing (didn't notice I was looking at the US site and not the Canadian one).


that's how i first stumbled upon the price difference!


----------



## acer (May 18, 2010)

ok... so maybe I should change the title of this thread... or possibly close it and open a new one cause after some digging in the garage for a heater (which I haven't found yet) I've found an old 15 gallon tank, AND it holds water still.

So, I'm ditching the nano and setting this tank up instead. Yes, it is bigger... but I think it would be worth it when I do get fish, so i just have to clean his office now and clear off his cabinet. 

I just have to buy a filter, powerhead(?) and a cover with a lamp preferably if not then ill buy the lamp first then a cover when I can. It probably won't be very pretty but hopefully I'll do ok.

I was thinking either the marineland emperor 400 or the marineland penguin 350. I like these two as they have 2 outputs and can help with flow.

400 is made for an 80 gallon tank with 400 gph pump

350 is made for a 70 gallon tank with 330 gph pump (leaning towards this one)

I'm not sure if I'd be going to strong though, but if I don't get a powerhead this should be ok right, or should I get a powerhead as well?

lighting... i'm not sure, but I think I'm just going to go with PCs. and a question... do I need the light set up to cycle? I was going to set the tank up after I get the water all set and the filter going with 25 pounds of live sand (should give me about an 1.5 inches) and about 16 pounds of live rock then put the lights up and running at around week 2 of the cycle. so i guess the main question is... will this effect the cycle greatly?

sorry for all the stupid questions... I just want to get this going with out a hitch and being a beginner I'd rather get it all right instead of wasting a bunch of water.


----------

